# New Name for the Grob G120A



## Bograt (9 Jun 2006)

There are few criticisms of the new primary training aircraft Grob G120A. Glass cockpit, retractable gear, and fast enough to elicit a smile in even the most sour of IP faces. 

One issue that it does have is its name. Canadian flight training has a long and celebrate tradition of excellence. Aircraft like the Beech Mentor, Avro 616 Avian, Avro Viper/Lynx, Musketeer, Rambler, and Firefly have been instrumental in the training and development of CF aircrew. And with each of these primary trainers they have a name that symbolize the "romance" that is aviation. The Raytheon CT-156  common name the "Harvard II" is a nod to the legacy that came before it. Surely we can do better than the sterile identifier currently associated with this beautiful aircraft.

It is a great time to wear blue- we are about to turn the page, but doing so we shouldn't leave our past behind. So in the spirit of all grassroot campaigns(childlike naivete and unorganized enthusiasm) , what should we call this newest addition to the CF tradition?

I'll prime the pump of possible names:

Canuk II
Tomtit Two (I like the sound of this one) http://www.rcaf.com/aircraft/trainers/tomtit/index.php?name=Tomtit
Kestrel ( Prairie Bird)


----------



## Astrodog (9 Jun 2006)

Great post! I think the Texan II and Harvard II are perfect names for those training aircraft paying homage to arguably the greatest and most used trainers of all time.... As for the grob? I think the Kestrel is a great fit, catchy and apt..


----------



## Rad (9 Jun 2006)

I'd vote Kestrel.


----------



## Jantor (10 Jun 2006)

Maybe "Assimilator" would be an appropriate name, eh? 

Seriously though, Tutor II, Cadet, something like that

Kestrel sounds good, or maybe Griffon or Sprite


----------



## pipstah (11 Jun 2006)

We have already helicopters named Griffon (sorry if I spelled it wrong) but they didnt already named the Grob?


----------



## Jantor (11 Jun 2006)

Oops  :-[ Your right. I forgot about that.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jun 2006)

Ookpik....


----------



## Bo (14 Jun 2006)

Blade....no wait....Lazer......no......BLAZER!!!


----------

